# 12" passive radiator system



## glenr (Jan 8, 2010)

Can a 12" passive radiator system such as the Trio 12 be mounted in a tower enclosure such that the driver and two radiators face forward?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, if you build the cabinet properly. It would take a very heavy base to make the cabinet stable.


----------

